# Golden left outside.



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you know them? CAn you ask if they are gone all day that the senior come to your place...if your able? It's so sad.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you have a SPCA in your area? Maybe they could be of some help.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Noey said:


> Do you know them? CAn you ask if they are gone all day that the senior come to your place...if your able? It's so sad.


I don't know them, but I have tried to see if they wanted their golden to come play with Mojo before we got Maxie. All it took was one visit and them saying "He doesn't play" and then getting a door shut in my face.  I would LOVE to have him over to play sometime! (or forever...) I just feel SO BAD for him. Especially when I take mine out, and he hears them... then I can tell he's barking where our fences meet at the corner. Like he wants ME to help him. 

Seriously, what's WRONG with people?



Willow52 said:


> Do you have a SPCA in your area? Maybe they could be of some help.


I'm not sure, how could I find out?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's disgusting.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's disgusting.


That's the EXACT word I use when Gary and I talk about it. I saw Gary back there the other day sticking treats into the fence. Quieted the poor guy down for a bit. I bet he's hungry.

Or, you know, it could be the fact that it's about 3 degrees outside.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

*Animal Rescue in Frankenmuth*

I don't know exactly where you live but I googled your hometown and came up with this Rescue Organization. Not sure if this is current or still exists but worth a try - perhaps they could direct you to the appropriate agency if not them. Poor baby....I would find it so upsetting to hear that poor boy and not be able to help. Good luck.

*Pet Angel Adoption & Rescue Inc*

Frankenmuth
frankenmuth, Michigan 48734
Phone: 989-652-2730
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you!! If we did do anything... it would probably be rescuing him and keeping him myself. We have room for one more here, and I think with some planning we could pull it off.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is so sad. I can't understand the mentality of someone who gets a dog to be a lawn ornament... it's bad enough when I see outside dogs HERE, can't imagine if I saw one in snowy cold weather.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Could you have someone else (NOT one of you) go knock on the door and offer them a decent sum of cash to buy the dog? I'd donate. If they refuse, then later, you can report them or whatever, and they're less likely to suspect you, if you didn't offer the money.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Could you have someone else (NOT one of you) go knock on the door and offer them a decent sum of cash to buy the dog? I'd donate. If they refuse, then later, you can report them or whatever, and they're less likely to suspect you, if you didn't offer the money.


I'd donate too 


I agree, not letting them link you with a report if you make one. Having dogs, I always worry about pissing off neighbors.. you never know what someone would do to one of your pets if they have a beef with you.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't watch the video - can't watch anything that involves animal suffering without having an anxiety attack...in fact I had to go away from this thread, collect myself and then come back to write this...:doh:

You should go up to them, sweet as can be, NOT confrontational at all, and just say something along the lines of "I hear your boy outside crying from my house, and I was wondering if you would consider letting my husband and I adopt him from you - so he can be inside with my pups all the time" and just see what they say...

It's definitely a really tough conversation to have, but sometimes you have to swallow your pride and put yourself in an uncomfortable situation for the greater good...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to chain those owners outside for a night or two and see how they like it! It literally makes me SICK. 

It would be a very merry Christmas for the poor guy if he got to come live with Mojo and Maxie (and their humans, of course.)

It's tremendously sad because these people have failed this poor dog and he is the one who has to suffer for it. I'd go march over there and offer to take the dog off their hands (since they dont seem to care about him at all). Try the rescue Carol suggested or a local shelter or animal control, any thing is better than leaving him outside and alone! 

Poor guy, this breaks my heart. Good luck and please let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone remember the lab Sophie? The one that probably died from heartworm? Well, she lived RIGHT behind us. These people live next to them. I never did anything to help Sophie, and it still bothers me to think about it. I don't want the same to happen to him.

One of Gary's work buddies just lost their dog and they want to get a new one. I bet I could get THEM to talk to the people and offer money. There's no way they could connect them to us. 

Melissa, I'm sorry for this bothering you.  It bothers me too... I've cried at night before. 

If it doesn't work with Gary's friend, we will be very kind and go talk to them. 

Poor guy is chained up and the yard is completely fenced in.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He probably digs out to get away, or "ruins" their garden or something. What douchebags.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm gonna go and try to get some more video footage if I can.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, so... I don't know if he's still out there. I didn't hear him or see him and if he WAS out there... he didn't hear me.

You think someone else called about him?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I would also be willing to donate to buy the dog.... when I was a teenager our neighbors down the street had a precious black mix puppy that they had to have and then chained out in the backyard, I went one night and took him out of the backyard and brought him home to my parents. My parents' best friends in another neighborhood across town adopted him and he lived a nice long life. I wish everything could be that simple....

Please post if you choose to start a fund, I would donate....


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

If they are unwilling to pay for the dog (Gary's friends) I will start a fund. 

GRF rocks. Literally.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's their backyard... at least what we can see from ours. 

Other than getting my eyeball impaled by a twig... nothing happened. I seriously don't think he's out there anymore. I couldn't hear chains or anything.

It surprises me though, because he's ALWAYS out there. No matter when we go outside, there he is.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sadness.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> Sadness.


 I know.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

My heart and prayer are with this dog. I will keep looking to see if you start a fund.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, I hope nothing bad happened to him!!! Unless someone else reported them and they brought him in. If that was the case, he will probably be out there again soon.
Poor sad baby.. Jennifer you are an angel. I hope you can rescue him. : (


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> WOW, I hope nothing bad happened to him!!! Unless someone else reported them and they brought him in. If that was the case, he will probably be out there again soon.
> Poor sad baby.. Jennifer you are an angel. I hope you can rescue him. : (


He's been going ALL DAY. Normally it's in like half-hour intervals, but he's been at it for HOURS. So it's very possible someone else called. I hope the police realize that this might JUST be a "priority" if more than one person called on it. 

Thank you, and I hope I can too.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How sad. I can not watch the video but would be willing to make a donation. You are a wonderful person for wanting to help him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

goldencontriever3 said:


> How sad. I can not watch the video but would be willing to make a donation. You are a wonderful person for wanting to help him.


 
Me neither...I'll just cry and I'm at work!! I too would be willing to donate.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Thank you!! If we did do anything... it would probably be rescuing him and keeping him myself. We have room for one more here, and I think with some planning we could pull it off.


I think this is the best idea. If someone offers money they may say no and keep a better eye out. Poor dog. People suck. 

That said, I would be willing to make a donation too.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

This just makes me sick! Why do people feel that they have to have a dog????? when they can't/don't provide for properly.

You just don't know how many people I have asked this exact question when they say that they want to get a dog "for the kids" because they had one as a child. So many don't know the time, costs and dedication required to be a pet parent , are unwilling to listen and this exact scenerio happens. 

I live in a more rural area on Central Ontario where I hear numerous tales such as this and even worse - dogs freezing to death in their inadequate doghouses.

There should be a law that you must take a course before you qualify to bring a dog into your life. This would eliminate those emotional decisions to bring "that" puppy home.

I applaud you for your efforts to help this poor guy. I know how cold it is here in Ontario (-26 C) Prayers coming at you!

PS: Could someone "steal" the dog?????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You should call animal control or your local shelter for this guy. The local rescue group is a good idea too.

It is against the law (at least down here) to leave an animal out in the cold without adequate shelter.

Who knows, they might sell him, but I think it is a long shot for them to believe someone just randomly wants to buy their senior golden........
I think whoever talkd to them about buying or adopting this dog is going to have to admit they know the circumstances he lives under.

I agree to not get confrontational since it might endanger you or your pets. Good luck. It is heartbreaking. Of course, if somone did complain about his howling they might want to get rid of him anyway.:uhoh:


----------



## PaPa (Aug 13, 2008)

We had one like that in our neighborhood and my wife always wanted to go and take him. He stayed chained to a tree all the time. I told her if she thought she could get away with it go for it. I also told her I had bail money so don't worry. Apparently the old fellow went to the bridge sometime last spring. He's much happier now.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope some organization can help that poor golden, if your attempts are not been heard by the owner. But thank you for caring about this poor dog!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

If I was closer *I'd *swipe him outta there for you and get him some place where he would be treated the way he should for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Hubby isn't home yet but when he gets here we'll be planning all this out. 

Oh, and I was giving Mojo a bath (with the water running loudly, in an inside room of the house...) and I heard the poor dog howling. I shut off the water because it startled me, I didn't know what it was at first. Then I realized.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I couldn't live in a sitution like that. I would feel compelled to do something. And if one thing didn't work, I'd try another, and another until I found something that did work. 

Don't give up. Maybe that poor dog is trying to talk to you


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I really think if Gary and I planned it out... we could get him in the middle of the night. Gary's used to picking up Mojo and Maxie, and he can hoist them up pretty high... We have this movable pool deck in our shed that I could stand on and he might be able to plop the dog on... and then we could have him go down the stairs.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How are you going to prevent your neighbors from seeing you with their dog? I feel really awful for this dog, but be really careful before you commit a crime, despite how little those people seem to care for their dog. I'd hate to see you and your husband land in hot water.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> How are you going to prevent your neighbors from seeing you with their dog? I feel really awful for this dog, but be really careful before you commit a crime, despite how little those people seem to care for their dog. I'd hate to see you and your husband land in hot water.


We thought about that too.

They live behind us, and honestly I've NEVER seen them outside when we go down their street on walks. 

We'll avoid that street, definitely. And I'm sure the dog will look different after getting some good love, food, exercise. There's no way they'd be able to prove it.

This will be our worst case scenario, though. I'm still waiting to hear from Gary's buddy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the way you are thinking. I hope you are able to pull this off and give this golden the love he needs a be able to soak up the love he needs to give. I'll be the first in line to bail you out if things go awry. :


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

That would be my plan, steal the dog and find him a good home. Maybe not next door, that might cause problems (if their dog goes missing they might be keeping an eye out for him, and another neighbor might notice you suddenly getting a dog about the same time), but a good home somewhere...

When we lived in the city, the neighbors had a dog and the people across the street were going to 'help' us kidnap the dog and take it to a shelter, so it didn't have to have an old car as a doghouse and cans for dog dishes (they would open a can of dog food and let her eat out of the can). 

I was so annoyed with them (as was everyone) that one day in the yard I yelled at hubby that someone should phone and complain about the dog barking, hubby replied that the owner was sitting right there and I said 'well, it's pretty clear he doesn't have a clue how to look after a dog so he likely won't figure out that maybe he shouldn't own one or that people are fed up with him anyway, considering how often the spca and animal control are coming!!!'

Hope you find some help for the poor guy...

Lana


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Go for it, I did for a beagle about 2 years back, the neighbors never knew where there dog went, I'm in if you need to be bailed out!

It's soooooo sad to listen to this poor baby!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

STEAL THE DOG! Call the closest Golden Retriever Rescue first to work out how you can get the dog to them quickly. Perhaps you can do an underground railroad process. I would not hesitate. Do they both work? When is the house left unattended?

Many years ago we had a similar situation at a house a couple miles away which we often passed. I talked with my vet about it and he suggested I steal the dog. My wife and I agreed to do it but the people disappeared. I am so sorry I hesitated.

There are no words to describe the cruelty of chaining a Golden outside, especially an older one who may not be feeling well.

Please do it!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE.

Gary's friend and his wife are going to come up today and offer some money!! They are really excited and so are we.

I will keep everyone informed!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope this works! :crossfing


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel like crying, I hope this works... I will pray hard for this to work...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What's Plan B?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Plan B - Steal the dog.  I like that plan B.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE.
> 
> Gary's friend and his wife are going to come up today and offer some money!! They are really excited and so are we.
> 
> I will keep everyone informed!!


I think this is a better plan than stealing the dog and possibly going to jail yourself or being shot by your neighbor. Hope it works.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My fingers are crossed that this works!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

Hope this works! So sad.

My MIL is witnessing a similar situation. Up the road from her a family got a Golden puppy and she says on her walks she sees it outside all the time by itself, sometimes chained, sometimes not, and no dog house. And she says this is a nice house with a family living in it. I told her that the puppy should somehow get dog-napped, or she should at least call animal control....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes rescue occurs outside the law. It's not an easy thought, but the alternatives in true rescue cases are even more uncomfortable. Especially when you're so close to it.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

If the barking sounds "phlegmy", this dog may have pneumonia! Once he's rescued, he definitely needs to be checked by a vet.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying that this works out for the poor pup!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I hear that too here and at all hours of the night. It's a German Shepard left out 24/7. The poor dog is left out in subzero temps too and the owners could care less. Sad.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any word yet? Like others here, I cannot listen to the video, it troubles me soooooo but I sure hope they take the money...if not...


:new (9)::new (9): You and hubby are going to have to ninja his poor butt out of there!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't wait to hear. Praying it is good news.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

THEY DID IT!!

Steve (Gary's buddy) went up to the house, offered the money and voila. They said they didn't even think twice about it. :uhoh: Just bam bam bam. Like that. They said his name is Harold and that he's on heartworm preventative, but they haven't updated his vaccines this year. (Which... like... this year, as in 2009?:uhoh

ANYWAY. So, the dog is GONE. It makes me happy and sad at the same time. Happy because the dog has been rescued by our amazing friends, and sad that the owners did it without a second thought. Like it was a lamp they were selling or something.

They are going to take him to the vet on Monday. 

Gary got this on his phone:









And then I got these in my email a couple of minutes ago.

I don't think he's happy at ALL. What do you think? 









LOL, he hasn't even been home a day and this has already happened.









Thanks again everyone. I know stealing is wrong, but I really would've if it had to come to that. 

You don't know how happy it makes me to see all of you offering to donate MONEY to a dog you don't even KNOW! I want you all to know how amazing I think you all are. Seriously. Harold thanks you too. I can't WAIT to have him over for a play date!!!    And come summer, he'll have Mojo and Maxie over to swim in his VERY OWN POND!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful is that!!!!! It's a Christmas miracle!!!!! I am so happy for Harold!!!
and your friends!!!!!!
Thank you Jennifer! You saved a dog's life!!!!

Just curious: How much did they take to part with their dog?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> How wonderful is that!!!!! It's a Christmas miracle!!!!! I am so happy for Harold!!!
> and your friends!!!!!!
> Thank you Jennifer! You saved a dog's life!!!!
> 
> Just curious: How much did they take to part with their dog?


LOL, they said he keeps going from room to room and turning on/off the lights! So his previous owners HAD to have trained him a little... 

Anyway. Steve went with $500, asked them how much it would be to take their dog off their hands and they said $200 plus $100 for his kennel if they wanted it. (The one he used outside.)

They said he didn't need a kennel with them. 

So only 200!! Not too bad, I guess. Like I said before, they were wanting a new dog anyway and I'm sure they were expecting to pay a lot more somewhere else.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't actually do any rescuing though. Steve and his wife did it all!! I just emailed.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

That is fantastic.

Your friends will make Harold a very happy dog.


Steve


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh Jenn this is amazing!! I am so happy that Harold has a 2nd chance at a happy life now... please keep us updated about him.. 

I don't know if you mentioned it already but how old is he??


----------



## mollymo (Nov 5, 2009)

I have been following this with great interest and im so pleased you rescued this poor golden from that horrible life he had.
Well done to you.
This is my first post and im a proud owner of two beautiful golden girls and i can see im in the right place with all you lovely caring people.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

This is such a happy ending. It warms my heart. Thank you, Jennifer, for what you did. Your intervention has made all the difference in the world for this dog.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

happiness!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news! He looks very happy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

:--heart::--heart:Jennifer, I have just finished crying a river of tears of joy for Harold. Thank you so much for being so thoughtful and posting the photos with your news... I want to thank you and your friends for reminding me that even though we can't save every dog or every child that sometimes we can make a difference. 

I can't tell you how happy I am to know that Harold will be warm and loved tonight and going forward... Please keep us updated on how he settles in with his new family.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful is this, I'm just so happy. Harold won't be crying anymore. Now I can listen to the video!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for helping Harold...he looks so happy now, like he has lived with your friends forever.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

My husband enjoys scanning through this forum as well some times, and tonight he came across this story/video, and showed it me, it was unbearable and broke our hearts to hear. I think Harold just desperately needed lots of love and warmth.

What you and your friends did is truly amazing and admired by all, I wish more people would take action like you did, and those who are cruel/abuse animals are banned from keeping any pet, fined, and prosecuted! Why on earth do they have any animal in the first place! it makes me so very angry and upset.

Well done and lots and lots of love sent to Harold to catch up on all the love he's not had for so long.

Harold will probably being having his very first HAPPY Christmas ever!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay!!!!! :--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:
I am sooooo glad to hear this happy ending! What a wonderful story. Good work! Please do keep us updated on how he is doing. When are they taking him to the vet?


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, I think I lost thread along the way, my other half just showed me the video, and was so upset he asked me to reply, then I had to log in to reply and it looks like I've missed a few threads, so I'll go back and read the updates.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that is just fantastic! Good job Jenn. Good boy Harold, you are getting what you deserve!


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic job! Please keep us updated on Harold,and his new owners just MUST be members of this forum.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah! Harold is home for Christmas a dream come true.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful, wonderful new beginning for Harold.... it is a Christmas miracle. Any chance of having Harold join the forum?????


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay for Harold!!!! I can't wait for more pictures of Harold and his real family.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooray for Harold and his new home.
Let us hope that horrible ex-owner doesn't think he needs another dog to guard his backyard (or whatever he thinks a dog chained up in a yard does)


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a wonderful ending!! Harold and your friends will have a happy Christmas. Thank you so much for helping Harold find a loving home!! Please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just came across this thread tonight and we are so happy that Harold has found a loving home with his new family for Christmas! What a wonderful present for all of them! Jennifer you have the biggest heart, without you and and your hubby who knows what would have happened to Harold! And I agree, Harold's new parents need to become a member here and keep us updated on him!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Such a happy ending! So, when is Harold joining GRF? LOL


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Wow, that is just fantastic! Good job Jenn. Good boy Harold, you are getting what you deserve!


 
Good job me? What did I do??


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> THEY DID IT!!
> 
> Steve (Gary's buddy) went up to the house, offered the money and voila. They said they didn't even think twice about it. :uhoh: Just bam bam bam. Like that. They said his name is Harold and that he's on heartworm preventative, but they haven't updated his vaccines this year. (Which... like... this year, as in 2009?:uhoh
> 
> ...



Thank God for you and your wonderful friends. This dog will have his best Christmas ever and the best years of his life going forward. I cannot believe how horrible some people can be to animals. Hopefully these neighbours of yours never own another animal again. I have not watched the video you posted because I cannot stomach that but I have been following this thread. So happy there's a wonderful ending to what was a very sad situation.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to see this had a great ending for all. Keep us posted on Harolds transition into his new life and new home.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Harold is an Angel getting ready to spread his paws..He looks calm and sad..I know with all the love he'll be getting with his NEW family,the happiness will be here quicker than we can blink an eye. Thanks for the wonderful news


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jennifer dont discount your part in this rescue of Harold. If you hadnt told your friends about him, it never would have happened. Because of you Harold got his Christmas Miracle. He is a handsome boy and I bet in a couple of days he will have a big smile on his face.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

So, so, so happy for this guy! He deserves a home where he can get lots of love. He sure is a cutie! His previous owners are just pathetic, disgusting people  please keep us updated on this guy!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! What a great thing you have done. Thank you for giving this sweet boy the best Christmas present EVER! I hope Santa brings you something awesome for your good deed. And thanks for sharing the pictures - he is a cute boy! I hope his vet visit goes well.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

I was almost in tears reading this and thinking of that poor guy out in this cold Michigan weather! I was ready to offer to drive up and help you get him to safety. I am soo glad to hear he has a happy ending. You are awesome for finding someone to give him a loving home. What a great Christmas it will be for Harold. He must think he died and went to heaven!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I just found this thread and it absolutely thrills me that Harold found a loving home! He looks so sweet. Bless you for caring enough about him to take action. BTW, I would have driven up too to help you steal him. :


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so proud of all of you!!!! And so happy for Harold!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

This is great news! ANd i'm so happy nobody had to get bailed out of jail. lol


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my, I can't believe it!! I really thought your friend was going to have a door slammed on his face. 

That picture of Harold in the car is priceless!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This is one of the sweetest stories I have ever read.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

This is absolutely awesome and the best Christmas gift! Harold looks like he's going to be spoiled rotten!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Kudos to all involved! Harold looks like a sweetheart, and it's great he will have a warm and loving home.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I read your first post and played the tape. Our Cara looked at me in alarm and tried to find this poor soul. I then skipped towards the end and I'm so glad you took the initiative and it all ended happily. How can some people be so heartless?

Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

YAY for Harold! I read this (I think it was yesterday when you first posted?) but couldn't get myself to watch the video. And I'm so happy to have checked in today to read such good news 
Awww and he's SUCH a cutie in those pics! You rock Jennifer!!!


----------



## Salt n Pepper (Sep 3, 2009)

Poor guy. I don't see whats wrong with keeping a dog outside if he/she still gets plenty of attention throughout the day, which this dog doesn't seem to be getting any.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a spectacularly happy ending and a fantastic early Christmas gift for Harold! The pictures of him being cozy, nice and warm are priceless and MsJenn, you are no less than angelic!

This makes my heart smile!!!!!!!!


----------



## painthorse72 (Dec 14, 2009)

what a happy ending to such a sad start. Kudos to you for finding Harold a new loving home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:Wow Jennifer. Your caring caused Harold to go from a pitiful life to a life in the "lap" of luxury.

A christmas miracfle fo sure. How pitiful his previous owners didn't love him and care for him, but how wonderful that he has a great new life.

I hope his vet check comes out good. He sure does look great in his new pictures.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

This is truly a Christmas cracker of a story!!! I felt so upset when I heard the recording of Harold and then read the news that Plan A actually worked. I bet you were jumping up and down with pure joy!!!

I am so pleased that Harold now has a home where he will have a warm bed, be loved by his humans and have everything in life he deserves... bless you for going that extra mile and not let that dog suffer, you did great!


...and is he going to be joining the Forum?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I was watching my brother last night and didn't notice this thread had filled up so much!

Thanks again to EVERYONE. 

As far as I know he did great through the night. Still turning on/off all the lights in the house (and darn proud of it, LOL) so he's having lots of fun.

I emailed them back with a link to GRF!! Steve probably wouldn't join because he's busy but his wife might!! 

We're all glad that Harold (or, "Harlow" as they call him now) is happy and warm, and it's great not to have to listen to him cry outside.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's just wonderful that Harold is with people now who were willing to buy him, and not with his previous owners who were more than quick to sell him. 

Merry Christmas, Harold !!!!! 

oops .... Harlow!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am reading this for the first time and Jennifer you have just given all of us from this forum the BEST CHRISTMAS GIFT, to have a precious Golden (Harold) now in a safe and secure home. Thank You and Merry Christmas!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow...wonderful news Jen. So glad Harold is in a happy, healthy and cozy home with people who will love him.

Pats on the back to all who made this happen!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Some stories do have happy endings.

Merry christmas Harlow!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas to Harlow, who has hit the jackpot! Kudos to all involved in getting this sweet boy the life he so deserves.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Omg! What a story! I am so so so happy it turned out all right for this pup! You are the best!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:You_Rock_

Wonderful!!!!! And you did do a lot, without you Harlow would still be in your neighbors yard on the end of a chain crying.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a spellbounding thread! And a fabulous ending.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Merry Christmas and congratulations to all the special people involved with giving a Harlow a much better life.:smooch:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Now this is a true Christmas story. 

Thanks for caring enough to be upset ln the first place.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Just found this thread today. What an incredibly happy ending! I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would be able to sell their pet to a stranger at the door, but I'm glad they did. Pretty much says it all about your neighbors and their love (lack of) for Harold. Harold must think he's hit the jackpot in his new home!

Thank you for setting the wheels in motion and thank your friends from me for opening their heart and home to Harold.


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, what a story.. So glad the little guy got a happy ending after what he has been through..


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> THEY DID IT!!
> 
> Steve (Gary's buddy) went up to the house, offered the money and voila. They said they didn't even think twice about it. :uhoh: Just bam bam bam. Like that. They said his name is Harold and that he's on heartworm preventative, but they haven't updated his vaccines this year. (Which... like... this year, as in 2009?:uhoh
> 
> ...


 
This made my day!!!!


----------

